# Old Medic, at work



## John A Silkstone (Jan 27, 2011)

Though retired, this is one of my old buddies from the Royal Army Medical corps.

You must watch. If only for the true facts.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jWFq-v7TKdQ


Silky


----------

